# Parkway drive tone



## baboisking (Jan 13, 2010)

well, if you have ever heard parkway drives latest album, Horizons, you know that they have f*cking kick ass guitar tone! how can i achieve their tone? i also enjoy Born of Osiris's guitar tone. any tips on how to get these sounds? money is not an obstacle.

i heard that parkway drive use(d) a rackmount BBE sonic maximizer. what are the sonic maximizers like?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 13, 2010)

Please use search, you will find what you're looking for. This topic was covered quite recently.


----------



## raximkoron (Jan 13, 2010)

There's probably about a million threads in this section about this. Quick answer is a 5150/6505 boosted with an OD like a Maxon 808.

For the maximizer, they kind of act like depth(resonance) and presence controls when paired with guitar gear. A lot of people here have the view that if you need one, your amp isn't doing what you want it to in the first place... even though I've seen some pretty popular bands using them (Zimmer's Hole uses Recto's with them for instance).


----------



## thesimo (Jan 13, 2010)

the making of videos on youtube will show you the gear


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## baboisking (Jan 13, 2010)

thesimo said:


> the making of videos on youtube will show you the gear


...huh?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## newamerikangospel (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow, 6505+Framus Cobra


----------



## Leuchty (Jan 14, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> This topic was covered quite recently.


 
Several times.



raximkoron said:


> There's probably about a million threads in this section about this. Quick answer is a *5150/6505 boosted with an OD like a Maxon 808.*
> 
> For the maximizer, they kind of act like depth(resonance) and presence controls when paired with guitar gear. A lot of people here have the view that if you need one, your amp isn't doing what you want it to in the first place... even though I've seen some pretty popular bands using them (Zimmer's Hole uses Recto's with them for instance).


----------



## Cadavuh (Jan 14, 2010)

the tone in that vid is the EXACT tone my buddy gets from his framus cobra -> mesa 4x12 with no OD


----------



## flytogothenburg (Jan 14, 2010)

Framus Cobra. That is all.


----------



## Nats (Jan 14, 2010)

fender amps


----------



## StefanWest (Jan 14, 2010)

Killing with a smile : Mostly 5150 with a slight blend of Framus cobra
Horizon's : Mostly Framus Cobra with a slight blend of 5150

They have used Kranks, Mesas, Peaveys, and Framus', on the road.
But because of limited and now NO USA distribution of Framus, they pretty much stick to 5150's and Racktifiers..... on tour.

Unless they made enough money for their label to have a back up of Cobras...


----------



## baboisking (Jan 15, 2010)

CYBERSYN said:


> Several times.


ive looked. i have used the frakkin search. I DIDNT FIND ANYTHING.


----------

